# Vinny got his first point!



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW...congrats! I dont think I know Vinny. Can you post a photo. You must be thrilled!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, I would love to post some pics when I figure out how to do it. I have some on my phone of him at shows.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! I know the feeling of your baby's first point!  And..I wouldn't feel too bad about not taking breed! It was only his first show, after all.  I'm not sure how many class dogs take breed their first, second, third, fourth, etc. time out anyway. 

Where was he showing? Is he in any other shows coming up? Any chance he'll be at Purina Farms this weekend or next weekend?


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We're staying close to home right now. He needs more neck hair. We may enter him in Urbana or Columbus. Not too sure yet. We've got some UKC shows coming up but for Junior Showmanship. He is already a UKC Champion and needs 1 more pass for his Grand. He is #4 in the UKC Top 10 Poodles. Not too shabby for our little boy. At Premier he was the only Companion Poodle to place in any Group. He got a Group 3 on Saturday.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations!! Sounds like your boy is doing really well. Looking forward to photos of him._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry I missed this the first time and would like to add my congratulations, too! I thought you were doing UKC only and think it is neat that you are doing both. Would love to see Vinnie. All you need to do to post is 'go advanced' then click the paperclip then browse for a picture on your computer then upload it to the post. I hope to see your boy.


----------

